# Just saw this sleeper of a theater,thought I would share.....



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Kinda funny actually
http://www.hgtv.ca/photos/gallery/?gid=61DF0E10278406338724093E3810B56F#!/5


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

lol, that's actually pretty cool. I've considered something like that as well


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm building something similar next spring. A bit late in the year to start right now.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The place that is selling those is a bit expensive IMO. You could build one of those pretty inexpensively though and have ultimate privacy. :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That's really cool. I remember seeing a pretty detailed thread (here, AVS, somewhere?) from a guy who built something similar, it was a small shed-type building that had a PC with multiple monitors, I think it was a 2-seat theatre, and even a little loft with a bed somewhere. I've looked, but haven't been able to find it since.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> That's really cool. I remember seeing a pretty detailed thread (here, AVS, somewhere?) from a guy who built something similar, it was a small shed-type building that had a PC with multiple monitors, I think it was a 2-seat theatre, and even a little loft with a bed somewhere. I've looked, but haven't been able to find it since.


I believe that is where I saw it too. I then searched the Net and found a link to the place that sells the kits....I believe they were in the UK.


----------

